# A little Advice??



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! What do you want to buy there? The word gear is pretty generic. Thanks!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

*Board*

Start off with buying your board bindings and boots. Do not go cheap on these!!!! It is the most important purchase you can make. Try on boots before you buy!! dont buy boots online you will most likely regret it remember to wear your socks when you do try them on because riding socks are way bigger than normal tennis shoe socks. Just research and pick out what you like. I think thats all you can say about this topic. Dont post opinion questions such as "What board is best" ask if people have experienced problems with the product and such.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Here's the thing: if you are just starting out, there's no point in spending too much or sweating the decision too much. You're not going to push the limits of upscale equipment anyway, and you're almost guaranteed to want something different once you have enough experience to know what's what. The important things at this stage are (as mentioned) getting boots that fit right, and getting equipment that's the proper size for you. My first equipment was a Morrow Lithium (which is a budget board), Salomon something-or-other bindings, and Ride Jackson Boa boots. Still got the boots, replaced everything else after my first season. But, and here's the important thing, I had an absolute blast and couldn't have cared less about the brand name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, boots, a snowboard, bidings. But make sure you have snowboarding pants!!! Can't have too much fun when you are cold and wet all day. A good pair of waterproof gloves are good too. Have fun!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

i smell spam, but i still went to check out the site... looks like it have a few deals here and there...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

yusoweird said:


> i smell spam, but i still went to check out the site... looks like it have a few deals here and there...


I think you're correct

Def a forum savvy kat who's put some thought into how to get around forum spam catchers

Busted


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

You dont need to buy the most expensive stuff but as long as you dont just buy the cheapest you should be all set.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else thinks maybe he should concentrate on soft goods rather than hard goods when he's starting out? ..I think that's what I'll do..


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

That's the most unoriginal web-design/layout I've ever seen...and yeah it's spam.


----------

